# Furioso Dreadnoughts - Any Good?



## LemonScampi (Jun 5, 2008)

Alright, so in a spur of the moment thing a few nights ago I ordered three Forgeworld Dreadnoughts (DA, BT and Chaplain) along with 6 combat arms. The models are obviously beautiful, and I'll convert and paint them up to be Death Company Dreadnoughts for my BA army (minimum of 4 attacks each at S10 I4 :grin:, but it's only just struck me I've got no experience of them. They'd be relied on primarily for anti-tank obviously, I run a fairly vehicle heavy army (it would be 3 Dreadnoughts, 5 Rhinos and 2 Predators at 2000 points) so they wouldn't stand out as the only targets, but really I'm just looking for peoples experiences with them. I'll probably use them anyway, but does anyone use them to great effect?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

In almost 5000 points of BA I don't have a dreadnought but I want lots of them and have a few tactics planned. 
First one is definitely anti infantry. Basicallly if you see a squad that has no special CCWs or grenades, go after them fast! This works best to hold up gaunts, Stop necron warriors and if the dread is lucky hold a Heavy support team up for a while. the only problem is getting there but with run, drop pods and clever use of rhinos in front of them it shouldn't be too hard.....

Anti tank one is good if you have drop pods to get behind the main lines and take out the support.... Similar tactic to obliterators really...

Also a good one is to have 3 dreads, one with basic weaponry(assault cannon) to assist the furiouso by softening up the enemy and giving a fair punch in CC. Team this up with a fully ranged dread with las and Missile weapons and you have them supported with range too...


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

i have a single dreadnought and am purchasing a couple more here soon. in my BA army they provide the anti-tank that i need with a simple addition of the twin-linked lascannon option. at this setting their cheap so if one blows up its no big deal AND i've have my singledreadnought blow a few monoliths away in its day. i must say their a great investment if you use them they way that suits you.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Unfortunately I'm yet to find a way to make good use of a Furioso Dreadnought without spending a whole ton of points on it. Here's how I run mine.

*Furiouso Dreadnought*
- Meltagun
- Heavy flamer
- Two Dreadnought close combat weapons
- Death Company
- Venerable
- Extra armor
Pts: 165

With a Drop Pod on top, he'll almost certainly make it to the enemy but is going to cost a ton of points.

Generally though, it's best to just run him up the battlefield. Dreadnoughts with the Venerable upgrade are really difficult to kill with the new vehicle damage chart (especially without AP1 weapons). Just last weekend I saw a Black Templars Dreadnought get blasted in the back by 6 Fire Dragons and escape with everything bar his assault cannon intact.

It's good to aim your Dread at big units that have little way to harm him like Gaunts, Ork units without power klaws and even units of Space Marines with nothing more threatening than a power fist and a few krak grenades. Since he'll get at least 5 Attacks on the charge it shouldn't take too long to start inflicting serious damage on something like a Tactical Squad or, in the case of units like Gaunts, he'll be perfect to hold them in place long enough for another unit to get there to help out (small Veteran Assault Squads are perfect for this).


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I like the Furioso, but I'll admit with the advent of a genuinely playable VAS, I don;t play them as much as I did.

As Katie said, they're very expensive, and thought he Run rules help, the Drop Pod (now more expensive) is still their best bet at getting into contact with the enemy.

While they're a good way to tie up weak troops, they're most effective at up close tank-hunting and IC-killing. A meltagun hit followed by a ton of S10 attacks against your rear armor (where assault hits against non-walkers are assigned now) mean it can take apart just about any tank in one round of combat, and with AV12 in an assault, only the strongest, most well-equipped characters will be able to so much as scratch it. (Most Space Marine and Chaos characters are helpless against it without a powerfist and a really good invul save, and even then it's a crapshoot)

The trick is getting them there. Nobody;s going to let you just luber up and squish their tanks and characters. You have to make good use of terrain, tactics and distractions...or just pod on top of them.


----------

